# 155 Hot Water Sytem



## Richnan (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello everyone , 

we've just taken the plunge and bought a late 2010 Autoquest 155.

Our first trip away was this week !

A problem we found was that the hot water system didn't provide enough hot water , not enough for even one shower.

The system had been on 230v hookup and had been on over night .

I ran a bowl of water and got @ 5 litres out before it was cold .

The Hot water tank has a "10 litre" label on it .

Hs anyone come across this before or am I doing something wrong ?

Rich


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

We have used a 155 a few times and there should be enough hot water for a couple to shower.

Was there an air lock in the boiler that stopped it filling properly.


----------



## Richnan (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks , I'll look into that .

I know the van had been stored for 4-5 months prior to us 
taking delivery , and everything had been drained down.

Rich


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

*155 Ho Water System*

Hi,

I have noticed that sometimes the water heater in our Elddis, takes a while to clear all the air, especially after the annual drain down.

Try turning on all the taps at the same time and then one at a time.

Check under the van to see if anyone has added anything or repaired anything and look to see if there are any leaks.

Check the pipeline in the van to see if you can see any air bubbles or a low point.

If the water flow from your taps is poor, then I suppose its possible there might be something up with the pump.

If that does not work, I wouldn't know what else to do except ask my dealer/repairer.

Have a nice day

Molenoux


----------



## Richnan (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks , 

The MH is 18 months old ( we are the second owner)

So far a I can tell there are no leaks etc and it all looks like it should.

I am going to try filling / refilling a couple of times to see how we go ,
after that , I ll have to go to my local dealer .

Thanks again

Richard


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Remember as you are running the hot tap, the boiler will be re-filling with cold water. The electric heating element is not powerful enough to keep up with the flow so there is no way you will get the full 10 litres out hot.


Trevor


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Richard,
As said before try running all the hot taps at once to bleed any air out of the system and check that all drain down taps are closed.

One of the things we do when using a lot of hot water is heat the boiler with gas and electric on together, this heats the water twice as fast and aids longer showers!
Not sure if your system is the same as a Truma Boiler but it also helps to run the gas on the higher of the two settings (ie 60c not 40c) this way you will need less hot water to maintain a comfortable temperature. 

Rgds Mel.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I was told when I bought mine (by the dealer) that to have a shower you have to wet yourself quickly...turn shower off....lather up....and quickly wash down....just not enough hot water for a good shower....no probs for us as we don't intend to use our shower as we always use the sites shower blocks.


----------



## Merylrushworth (Jun 18, 2018)

I am after similar advise, but mine is how do you use the hot water and heating. I am a total novice and could do with an idiots guide, looked at the book and could not work it out at all. please help


----------

